# Gregg Strawbridge (1964-2022)



## bookslover (Jan 26, 2022)

From a couple of Christians on my Twitter feed, I understand that he died today of a heart attack, at 57.

I'm completely unfamiliar with him. Does anyone know anything about him?


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Jan 26, 2022)

I only know he was a paedocommunionist.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2022)

He edited the volume published by P&R, _The Case for Covenantal Infant Baptism_. A friend of mine heard him preaching when on vacation sometime last year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jan 26, 2022)

He was a big wig in the CREC. The “presiding minister” of one of their presbyteries.


----------



## Jason F. (Jan 26, 2022)

He debated James White on baptism years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrew35 (Jan 26, 2022)

Jason F. said:


> He debated James White on baptism years ago


I know it was coming from a different perspective, but I thought that was actually a pretty good debate for Strawbridge. I recall thinking he defended paedobaptism rather well. I was RB then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Jan 26, 2022)

bookslover said:


> From a couple of Christians on my Twitter feed, I understand that he died today of a heart attack, at 57.
> 
> I'm completely unfamiliar with him. Does anyone know anything about him?



Others have noted the CREC aspect. He was also the driving force behind wordmp3.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 26, 2022)

From what I have heard, he collapsed with a heart attack at the gym.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 27, 2022)

He missed his 58th birthday by only about 3 weeks (February 18).

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 27, 2022)

Jason F. said:


> He debated James White on baptism years ago


----------



## J.L. Allen (Jan 27, 2022)

57 is young. What a sad event. Does anybody know why he had a heart attack?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Jan 27, 2022)

J.L. Allen said:


> 57 is young. What a sad event. Does anybody know why he had a heart attack?


Someone mentioned in another thread that he had heart issues other times in his life as well.

Reactions: Sad 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jan 27, 2022)

That's sad.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 28, 2022)

I am very sorry to hear of his death. Of course, there were positions he held with which I would not agree. But I would own him a brother in Christ, and I do sincerely lament his unexpected passing. I hope we will all pray for his family and the congregation that has been bereaved by his passing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Romans678 (Jan 28, 2022)

retroGRAD3 said:


>


This is the debate that made me think: "I'm a Christian. My family attends fellowship regularly. My children hear the Word preached and pray with the fellowship. What do I do with my kids?"

Sent from my SM-A326U using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

